# [GENERAL] Aplicaciones para consola (abierto)

## galidor

Hola a todos Gentooza, la finalidad de este post es que todos comentemos las aplicaciones de consola que nos han llamado la atención o que utilizamos frecuentemente como sustitutivo a muchas aplicaciones gráficas.

Lo ideal sería que las aplicaciones que comentemos estén en portage o proporcionesmos un ebuild, pero no es requisito imprescindible.

Empezaré yo comentando alguna que ya me han recomendado y alguna otra que utilidad pueda tener poca pero que me hace bastante gracia.

apachetop: Te dice las peticiones y paginas servidas en tiempo real de apache. Sin "mantenimiento desde hace tiempo"

cdcd: Reproductor de CD's de audio para consola.

centericq: para mensajería instantánea

chkrootkit: Busca rootkits y sintomas de hacking

cmus: para reproducir mp3 (no está en Portage)

denyhosts: Cuando alguien intenta entrar por fuerza bruta a tu maquina por ssh, el lo evita, a partir del N'n-ésimo intento lo banea

eix y esearch: Busca paquetes de gentoo (emerge -s/-S) pero mas rápido

elinks: navegador que soporta tabs.

ethereal: similar a tcpdump

fbi: para ver fotografías en tu framebuffer

figlet: Hace "letreros" en consola.

hddtemp: Monitoriza temperaturas de discos duros

iptables: Cortafuegos de linux por excelencia

iptraf: Monitorea el tráfico de interfaces de red (ncurses)

irssi: como cliente IRC

ldd: para saber contra que librerías está compilado un programa

links: navegador

logrotate: Rota logs y los comprime (si quieres)

logsentry: analizador de logs (similar a logwatch)

logwatch: Monitoriza logs en busqueda de cosas extrañas

lsof: Muestra información sobre los archivos abiertos por procesos

lynx: cliente web

macchanger: Permite ver y cambiar la MAC de las interfaces de red, incluso asignar la de una marca de fabricante en concreto.

mc: TE FACILITA LA VIDA!!!. Similar al antiguo Norton comander de MS-DOS

mon: Monitorizador de hosts y servicio , pero solo en linea de comandos. Puede quedarse como demonio y enviar un email cuando detecte q algo no funciona correctamente

mp3blaster: Genial reproductor de mp3 para consola.

mplayer: para ver películas en tu framebuffer

mutt: cliente correo (MUA)

nagios : Requiere un navegador web. Ampliamente utilizado para monitorizar servidores y si sus servicios están activos

nload: muestra el total de KB de entrada y salida de un interfaz

nmap: scaner de puertos ( sin el use X  :Wink:  )

orpheus: reproductor (sí está en Portage)

pcalc: Útil para calcular la configuración lógica de una red TCP/IP.

phpmyadmin:  Requiere web, para administrar mysql de manera gráfica. Existe otro similar para postgresql

portsentry: simula puertos abiertos (puertos trampa) y quien intenta acceder lo banea

quota: limitar el tamaño de la cuenta a cada usuario en Mb o en i-nodos

rdate: sincroniza la hora del ordenador con un servidor de tiempo

rkhunter: Busca rootkits y sintomas de hacking

rssh: Shell que solo permite conectarse por SFTP y otros, pero no da consola

screen: para tener consolas virtuales

snort: sniffer e ids 

strace: para saber que hace un programa cuando lo ejecutas

superadduser: imprescindible si no te acuerdas de todos los parametros de adduser o tienes q añadir muchos usuarios al día

tcpdump: permite analizar el contenido de los paquetes q enviamos y q nos llegan

tmpwatch: Borra archivos que no han sido accedidos desde hace mucho (útil para eliminar basura del tmp)

traceroute: el típico traceroute para ver por donde van tus paquetes

trafshow: monitoriza ip's y trafico y tiempo real

ufed: Modificar las uses a través de un entorno con ncurses

unrar: comprimir y descomprimir en rar

vim: como editor de textos, claro...

vlock: bloquea una/todas las consolas para q nadie pueda hacerte nada mientras vas al baño, ni siquiera loguearse

which: Para saber en que ruta esta un determinado programa

whowatch: Monitoriza en tiempo real quien esta logeado en el sistema

wipe: Borrado seguro de archivos.

Bueno, espero que cada uno haga una pequeña aportación a esta lista.

Saludos.

--EDITADO por Stolz: He unido en una sola lista todos los que de momento se han mencionado, ordenados alfabéticamente--

----------

## dub

Déjame ganar las buenas:

irssi como cliente IRC

screen para tener consolas virtuales

centericq para mensajería instantanea

mutt como MUA

vim como editor de textos, claro...

links como navegador, o elinks que soporta tabs.

mplayer para ver peliculas en tu framebuffer

cmus para reproducir mp3 (no está en portage)

orpheus reproductor (sí está en portage)

----------

## pacho2

top, htop, bashburn  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## galidor

Anda mira, el htop no lo conocía.

Desde luego dub, has puesto algunas que son básicas y ni me acordaba de ellas. Bien está que haya gente pendiente  :Razz: 

Si mal no recuerdo...

lsof Que muestra los procesos pero con más info que ps también molaba.

----------

## Ferdy

lsof (list open files) no muestra procesos  :Smile: 

- ferdy

----------

## galidor

Que bien he hecho en poner "si mal no recuerdo", efectivamente recordaba mal.

Pero sonaban campanas, porque muestra el PID del proceso que tiene abierto ese archivos ¿no?

¿Alguna otra aplicación?

----------

## gringo

strace - pa saber que hace un programa cuando lo ejecutas

ldd - pa saber contra que librerías está compilado un programa

mutt -  cliente correo

lynx - cliente web

nmap - scaner de puertos ( sin el use X  :Wink:  )

snort - sniffer e ids

saluetes

----------

## kamikaze04

Agluno mas (espero no repetir muchos). Estos son algunos que uso en mis servidores:

quota : limitar el tamaño de la cuenta a cada usuario en Mb o en i-nodos

logwatch: Monitoriza logs en busqueda de cosas extrañas

rdate: sincroniza la hora del ordenador con un servidor de tiempo

iptables: Cortafuegos de linux por excelencia

trafshow: monitoriza ip's y trafico y tiempo real

traceroute: el tipico traceroute para ver por donde van tus paqutes

tcpdump: permite analizar el contenido de los paquetes q enviamos y q nos llegan

portsentry: simula puertos abiertos (puertos trampa) y quien intenta acceder lo banea

nload: muestra el total de KB de entrada y salida de un interfaz

nagios (W) Requiere un navegador web. Ampliamente utilizado para monitorizar servidores y si sus servicios estan activos

ethereal: similar a tcpdump

superadduser: imprescindible si no te acuerdas de todos los parametros de adduser o tienes q añadir muchos usuarios al dia

whowatch: Monitoriza en tiempo real quien esta logeado en el sistema

chkrootkit: Busca rootkits y sintomas de hacking

rkhunter: Busca rootkits y sintomas de hacking

mc: !!! TE FACILITA LA VIDA. Similar al antiguo norton comander de msdos

vlock: bloquea una/todas las consolas para q nadie pueda hacerte nada mientras vas al baño, ni siquiera loguearse

eix y esearch: Busca paquetes de gentoo (emerge -s/-S) pero mas rapido

rssh: Shell que solo permite conectarse por SFTP y otros, pero no da consola

phpmyadmin (W) Requiere web, para administrar mysql de manera grafica. Existe otro similar para postgresql

apachetop: Te dice las peticiones y paginas servidas en tiempo real de apache. Sin "mantenimiento desde hace tiempo"

denyhosts: Cuando alguien intenta entrar por fuerza bruta a tu maquina por ssh, el lo evita, a partir del N'esimo intento lo banea

hddtemp: Monitoriza temperaturas de discos duros

logrotate: Rota logs y los comprime (si quieres)

logsentry: analizador de logs (similar a logwatch)

mon: Monitorizador de hosts y servicio , pero solo en linea de comandos. Puede quedarse como demonio y enviar un email cuando detecte q algo no funciona correctamente 

tmpwatch: Borra archivos que no han sido accedidos desde hace mucho (util para eliminar basura del tmp)

unrar: comprimir y descomprimir en rar

ufed: Modificar las uses a traves de un entorno con ncurses

which (P) Para saber en que ruta esta un determinado programa

----------

## asph

aparte de algunos ya mencionados,

fbi :: para ver fotografías en tu framebuffer

----------

## Stolz

He unido todos los que de momento se han mencionado en el mensaje inicial, para tenerlo más a mano, espero que no te importre galidor  :Smile: 

Mi granito de arena:

fdupes: Busca recursivamenet archivos duplicados

jhead: Para ver y modificar los datos EXIF de imágenes provenientes de cámaras digitales.

y si de verdad queréis conocer aplicaciones de consola útiles:

# info coreutils 

 :Wink: 

Relacionado: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-79355.html

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## inconexo

Como un fan del USE="-X":

bacula: el mejor programa de backup GNU (y puede que tambien de los comerciales)

mytop: a top clone for mysql

w3m: Text based WWW browser, supports tables and frames

Saludos!

----------

## galidor

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> espero que no te importre galidor 

 

A mi qué me va a importar, si estoy encantado, estoy descubriendo una cantidad de aplicaciones que no imaginaba que andaran por ahí.

¡¡¡Como mola!!! Hay algunos realmente buenos!!!

En fin, voy a seguir experimentando.

----------

## gringo

dos que se me olvidaron:

layman - gestor de overlays

genlop - una pequeña utilidad que saca información variada de los paquetes instalados o en proceso de instalación

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## gorrixe

yo recomiendo mutella: programa p2p

----------

## galidor

Anda, ahora que hablas de programas P2P... ¿cómo es posible que no se haya mentado mldonkey?

A mi parecer... el mejor programa para acceder a redes P2P (acede a todas las que conozco). Se trata de un daemon que permite acceso por telnet (también por Web y GUI).

Resulta bastante curioso agregar descargas a la lista de la mula desde la consola.

Saludos.

----------

## abasme

Tambien para messenger de msn tenemos 

pebrot

tmsnc (a mi gusto es mejor este aunque esta ~x86)

pero bueno espero les sirvan

----------

## Magnum44

Yo uso mucho el comando sleep junto con && o ;. Sirve para introducir un retardo, por ejemplo, uso mucho:

$ sleep 1h && rvideo.sh 5

Comando que espera una hora y despues graba Telecinco de la capturadora de TV.   :Laughing: 

Y para parar de grabar:

& sleep 3h && killall mencoder

----------

## galidor

seguro que muchos los conocen pero los pongo por si las moscas

curl y wget como gestores de descargas. (curl personalmente me gusta mucho)

Un saludo.

----------

## galidor

Aps, y para descargar cosas del protocolo SMB tenemos...

smbget (perteneciente a net-fs/samba)

----------

## HoLzPLatTeN

Parece mentira que nadie lo haya mencionado aún:

Emacs, el editor de texto extensible que sirve para cualquier cosa que se os pueda ocurrir (irc, msn, www, shell, compilar, depurar... y bueno, editar texto tambien  :Wink:  )

----------

## LinuxBlues

optipng su funcionalidad no es especialmente para consola, aunque es una aplicación de consola...

```
optipng -o7 cualquier_imagen_Portable_Network_Graphics.png
```

Busca los mejores parámetros de zlib para comprimirla y las optimiza a tope, se ha convertido en uno de mis imprescindibles, lo más curioso es que las imágenes no sufren ni la más mínima pérdida de calidad, especialmente recomendado para cualquier tipo de capturas...

----------

## SeFoKumA

Magnífico topic, veo que somos muchos los consoleros, moooola  :Smile: 

Ahí va mi aportación:

nbtscan: Escanea las ips de una red y busca información NetBIOS.

john the ripper: Potente cracker.

kismet: Pa "esnifá" en la wirelé.

ntop: Monitor de trafico de red.

figlet: Por si necesitas un encabezado  :Wink: .

Bueno ahí dejo esos pocos y ya que estoy alguno conoce algún cliente para DirectConnect??

Saludos!

----------

## 7th_sign

ya han dicho muchos muy buenos, aquí va mi porcion:

tree - para listar los directorios en forma de arbol jerarquico

rsync - quién no lo conoce???

gpm - para hacer copy & paste en la consola

tar - no olvidemos nuestro compresor favorito

scp - utileria de ssh para hacer copias usando el protocolo

dd - para hacer esas copias de unidades

ps - para ver un listado de los procesos y sus estados

skill - solo lo he usado para matar a un usuario y sus procesos skill -KILL usuario

pmap - para que nos muestre la cantidad de memoria usada por algun PID

time - para saber cuento tiempo toma ejecutar una instrucción ej. # time emerge gnome  :Wink: 

por el momento son todos los que creo que hace falta mencionar.

y ya me he apuntado algunos que no conocia

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Pues hablando de programas p2p, no os olvidéis de aMule.

Ciero que aMule funcionan en entrono gráfico, pero además de la versión monolítica, hay una segunda versión que funciona como servidor y cliente separados amuled y amulegui. El código fuente es el mismo para ambas, que se compile uno u otrro depende de las opciones (o uses) que indiques al compilarlo.

El amuled no necesita ni que estén las X instaladas, y puedes tenerlo instalado en un PC servidor, y acceder  él por web (lo complementa un servidor llamado amuleweb) o mediante el cliente amulegui (que sí necesita las X).

También existen ordenes de consola (amulecmd) para controlar el amuled, aunque no las he probado.

----------

## 7th_sign

tambien esta el bittorrent, que funciona sin X  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *SeFoKumA wrote:*   

> Bueno ahí dejo esos pocos y ya que estoy alguno conoce algún cliente para DirectConnect??

 

net-p2p/dctc

     Available versions:  0.85.9

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://brainz.servebeer.com/dctc/

     Description:         Direct Connect Text Client, almost famous file share program

Editado: como ves no lo tengo instalado y es enrevesado de configurar, nada sencillo. No me gusta DirectConnet, eso de que los mantenedores de los hub te exijan reglas y te obliguen a compartir ciertas cosas o, bueno, no nos compliquemos, cierta cantidad de cosas, no entraré en si la legalidad de las cosas que exigen compartir es razonable, pues me mosquea bastante. Los mejores hubs exigían compartir 200Gb hace dos años, la última vez que lo usé   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## galidor

Una tontería, pero yo me he entretinido un rato trasteándolo. Se trata de cmatrix, creo que no requiere descripción, pero probad estos parámetros:

cmatrix -bfsC blue

Es bastante configurable.

Saludos.

----------

## galidor

Y hablando de pijotadas... cowsay, que tampoco necesita mucha descripción pero para los poco intuitivos (como yo) "configurable talking ASCII cow (and other characters)". Vamos... que.... ¡lo que saca son vacas locas!

Saludos de nuevo.

----------

## skormel

Como puede ser que nadia halla mencionado:

Moc --> Music On Console

Excelente reproductor de musica que tiene un funcionamiento parecido a un demonio.

----------

## kropotkin

uno de los mejores clientes de descarga de torrent que e encontrado

rtorrent.

junto con screen, y un pequeño servidor controlado por ssh es de lo mejor  :Smile: 

----------

## amon-ra

Falta el imprescindible fuser que muestra el PID del proceso que ocupa un puerto TCP.

----------

## galidor

Uno más, rlocate. Genera y mantiene actualizada gracias a un módulo del kernel una base de datos de los archivos existentes en nuestro sistema. Vamos, como el "locate" de toda la vida pero no es necesario ir haciendo un updatedb cada dos por tres.

Recomiendo echar un vistazo a la web del programa para configurar el kernel ya que hay alguna entrada que debe estar desactivada o se pegará con el nuevo módulo.

http://rlocate.sourceforge.net/

----------

## sunbqto

Retomo Post Viejo pero de los mejores, como para tenerlo a mano.

Oye y donde han dejado los mas comunes:

[Multimedia]

mkisofs [opciones] -o fichero.iso -V "Titulo" Carpeta_a_convertir_a_ISO (crear ISO desde HD)

dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/ruta/imagen.iso                                                  (crear iso desde CD) 

cdrecord dev=x,y,z - v /ruta/imagen.iso   (quemar iso en CD, o lo que sea )

dvdrecord     - growisofs                         (lo mismo pero en dvd)

dvdbackup                                             (ripear dvd)

[Disco Duro] 

(se lo aplico a todos los equipos que pasan por mis manos)

sfdisk --dump /dev/hdX  > fat-hdX          (Copiar tabla de Particiones, FAT)

sfdisk --force /dev/hdX < fat-hdX            (Restaurar) 

(otra vez el dd, pero con otro fin, esto es lo que amo de Linux)

dd if=/dev/hdX of=backup-hdX.mbr count=1 bs=512    (Copias el MBR)

dd if=backup-hdX.mbr of=hdX                                    (Restaurar. Facil, Rapido y Seguro)

Edito: Sorry note que el dd ya lo habian descrito

----------

## AnimAlf

 :Very Happy:  find o mc

Buscar archivos y hacer algo con ellos:

~ $ find . -name "*~" -exec rm {} \;

Comprimir y empaquetar en .tgz o .bz2

~ $tar cfvz archivo.tgz ./directorio

~ $tar cfvj archivo.bz2 ./directorio

para conectar via vnc desde framebuffer: directvnc

 :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

Una utilidad que me ha hecho ser más feliz.

media-sound/dir2ogg: Converts mp3, m4a, wma, and wav files to Ogg Vorbis format.

He conseguido ahorrar mucho espacio en disco convirtiendo a ogg además de quitarme de encima otro formato propietario como los mp3 y los m4a. Con los m4a además he estado teniendo problemas a la hora de editar los metadatos, así que al convertirlos a ogg se acabaron mis problemas. Suelo usarlos con mplayer de decodificador, he tenido mejores resultados sobre todo con lo m4a, además es capaz de trabajar recursivamente dentro de los directorios. Y encima le puedes indicar que te mantenga la calidad actual de tus audios mp3.

Mi línea preferida para mp3.

```
 dir2ogg --mp3-decoder=mplayer --delete-input -r -d -t "Album mp3"
```

Mi línea preferida para m4a.

```
dir2ogg --m4a-decoder=mplayer --delete-input -m -r -d "Album m4a"
```

----------

## natxoblogg

 *7th_sign wrote:*   

> tambien esta el bittorrent, que funciona sin X 

 

Si pero mola más el ttorrent (terminal torrent), además de tener una opción con la que te parte un trocito de terminal para que veas las descargas como van en cualquier momento.

----------

## Theasker

Esta es mi pequeña aportación de lo que he ido recopilando desde que empezé con gentoo:

multimedia

jhead --> Renombrar fotos basándose en los datos EXIF (jhead -n%Y%m%d-%H%M%S *.jpg --> renombra todos los ficheros)

zphoto --> Generador de album de fotos en flash (está en el portage)

qiv --> Quick Image Viewer

Moc --> Music On Console en plan demonio

gnump3d --> Servidor para escuchar la música desde cualquier sitio.

zgv fbi --> visor de imágenes en framebuffer

curl --> busqueda de carátulas

mpd --> The Music Player Daemon

media-gfx/album --> HTML photo album generator 

Grabación

nrg2iso --> convierte archivos nrg en iso

ccd2iso --> convierte archivos ccd a iso

cdmp3 --> ripeador de cds para consola

montar imagenes iso --> mount -o loop,ro -t iso9660 livecd-i686-installer-2007.0.iso /mnt/cdrom

creación de una imagen iso a partir de un dispositivo/directorio

mkisofs -r -o /home/wolf/prueba.iso /home/wolf/Imagenes/GDM-GREATER/*.*

Convertir formatos de audio:

flac -d fichero.flac

lame -h fichero.wav fichero.mp3

mp3splt -f -c fichero.cue -o @n+-+@t fichero.mp3

redes/internet

tmsnc --> cliente de messenger para consola

iftop --> Visualiza el ancho de banda usado vía interfaz web

kismet --> sniffer de red wifi

iptraf --> ancho de banda por conexion

iperf --> mide el ancho de banda por udp o tcp

net-misc/networkmanager --> Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop env independent

dosfstools --> DOS filesystem tools - provides mkdosfs, mkfs.msdos, mkfs.vfat

parted, qtparted --> programa estilo partition magic

proftpd --> Servidor ftp

yafc --> Cliente ftp para consola

ddclient --> cliente para dyndns y para actualizar la ip

ctorrent --> cliente torrent de consola

sendEmail --> Para poder enviar correo con adjuntos al correo desde la consola

centerim --> cliente msn de consola

sistema

Portage

eclean --destructive distfiles --> (app-portage/gentoolkit) eliminará todos los ficheros en distfiles que estén asociados a paquetes no instalados, o a versiones obsoletas

genlop --> para ver los paquetes que se han emergido

app-portage/eix --> para buscar en el portage más rápido

app-portage/demerge --> vuelve a un previa instalacion.

app-portage/autounmask --> para desenmascarar paquetes de manera más facil

app-portage/udept --> para limpieza del portage (world)

module-rebuild --> para reconstruir los módulos depués de compilar el kernel

eix-test-obsolete --> revisa los ficheros de /etc/portage/* buscando entradas redundantes o erroneas

lsof --> (list open files) nos sirve para listar los procesos que se encuentran abriendo un determinado archivo, directorio, socket, etc.

partimage --> Para hacer un respaldo del sistema

sys-fs/ntfs3g --> montaje para lectura/escritura de sistema de ficheros ntfs

fuse --> ntfs drivers

rdate -s time.nist.gov --> programa para sincronizar fecha y hora con servidores públicos

numlockx --> para activar el bloqueo numérico al comienzo

screen --> consolas virtuales

mc --> Midnigth Commander

tree --> ver los ficheros en arbol

fbset --> A utility to set the framebuffer videomode

ivman --> Daemon to mount/unmount devices, based on info from HAL

smartmontools --> sm    control and monitor storage systems using the Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology System (S.M.A.R.T.)

apropos --> para buscar comandos que no conoces muy bien (ej.:apropos clock --> te busca los comandos que tienen que ver con clock)

ctrl+L --> limpia pantalla

ctrl+R --> últimos comandos usados

ps -e --> procesos q se están ejecutando

killall <nombreprograma> --> matar programa (kill -9 PID)

cups-pdf --> impresora virtual q genera pdf

logsentry --> analizador de logs del sistema

logwatch --> Analizador de logs y creador de informes del sistema

htop --> como el top pero con mucha más información

iotop --> displays columns for the I/O bandwidth read and written by each process/thread during the sampling period

pydf --> igual que df pero muchísimo más claro

distcc --> compilación distribuida por red con los ordenadores q haya conectados.

chattr [opciones] [modo] ficheros --> Cambia los atributos de los ficheros en un sistema de ficheros ext2/ext3

pstree --> Procesos en ejecución en forma de arbol

strace --> util para diagnostico de instrucciones y debugger (para saber todos los pasos de un comando)

root-tail --> Para mostrar como fondo de escritorio la salida de un fichero

# find the desktop id...

xwininfo -int -name 'Desktop' | grep 'Desktop' | awk -F' ' '{ print $4 }';

$ root-tail -id $(deskid) ~/.xmms/config 

Servidor X

xdpyinfo | egrep "(dim|res).*:" --> Para ver los dpi (dot per inch) que se ven las X.

xdpyinfo --> Muestra información sobre el servidor X

xdpyinfo -ext all --> Muestra información sobre todas las extensiones soportadas.

xrandr -q --> Muestra las resoluciones y tasas de refresco disponibles.

xrandr -s 1280x1024 -r 75 --> Fija la resolución y tasa de refresco.

Nota:Tanto xdpyinfo como xrandr forman parte del metapaquete xbase-clients, debiendo por tanto ejecutarse desde un emulador de terminal

hardware

dd_rhelp, gpart, testdisk, photrec --> programas para testeo y recuperación de datos de disco

dvdisaster --> recuperación de datos de cd y dvd

usbview --> ver dispositivos usb (para las X)

lshw --> Listado del hw del ordenador

testdisk --> Multi-platform tool to check and undelete partition, supports reiserfs, ntfs, fat32, ext2/3 and many others. Also includes PhotoRec to recover pictures from digital camera memory.

hdparm --> caché R/W en disco (ejemplo: hdparm -d1 -X udma6 -c3 -m16 -W1 -M192 /dev/hdb)

hdparm -cdi /dev/hda --> información del dispositivo

hdparm -tT /dev/hda --> estadistica de velocidad

memtest86+ --> testeador de memoria

dmidecode --> gran información del hardware del sistema

smartctl --> información muy detallada de los discos duros

sys-libs/lrmi --> para saber las resoluciones de nuestra tarjeta gráfica (vbetest)

hwinfo --> información detallada del hardware. Para ver las resoluciones posibles (hwinfo --vbe | grep "Mode ") 

x11-misc/videogen --> Small utility to generate XFree86 modelines and fbset timings.

xvidtune --> video mode tuner for Xorg

read-edid --> Para leer los datos y características del monitor.

app-forensics/magicrescue --> recuperador de archivos borrados

varios

cal --> calendario en consola

truecrypt --> para encriptación de unidades

rdiff-backup --> copias de seguridad de archivos locales

chorradas  :Smile: 

cmatrix -bfsC blue ---> chorrada para pasar las letras en plan matrix

figlet --> programa para crear letras grandes en consola

ccze--> colorear la salida del syslog

# emerge ccze

Para usarlo, editar /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf y remplazar la línea

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

por esta otra

destination console_all { program("ccze -r >> /dev/tty12"); };

Reiniciar el servicio y listo

# /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart

Espero que le sirva a alguien

Saludos 4 todos

----------

